#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Отмена учений по Тибетской астрологии 9-18 августа в Зеленодольске

## Kirill M

Семинар 9-18 августа по Тибетской астрологии в Зеленодольске переносится! Точные даты будут опубликованы на www.jonangpa.ru

----------

